# 2009 PE Exam Study Materials?



## z06dustin

Hey I'm just beginning to prepare for a 2009 PE Power Exam (relax... not the April one the October one), and I'm looking for some good study materials.

So far, I figure I should buy the NCEES "Power Sample Questions and Solutions". Has anyone had any experience with:

Camara's problem book:

http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineeri...5892&amp;sr=8-1

Camara's test book:

http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineeri...6010&amp;sr=8-3

any of the Kaplan stuff?

http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...oduct_list.aspx

Also, what are your thoughts on the Camara or Kaplan reference books? Has anyone used these and have something to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP

I think Kaplan stinks, the only book I liked was the Kaplan EE Referenced review.

Also...

*Fundamentals of EE *(By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.

*NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide *

*Schaum's Basic EE *(or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4)

*Power Systems Analysis *(Grainger)

*Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems *(Wildi)

*Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery*

*NEC Code* for Code questions.

"*Public Lighting*" &amp; "*IESNA Illumination Handbook*" for lighting questions(there aren't too many).

I also used the MGI SmartPros EE PE Readiness. I'm not sure if they still sell it, but its pricey.

The IEEE PE Review DVDs are great, but also pricey. Stay away from the Dr. Blank videos, they're not good. Buy one and you'll see.

Good luck!


----------



## z06dustin

Great thanks tech junkie.

FYI the Kaplan books don't look like they've been updated for the '09 rendition of the exam (power specific) so they've definitely been ruled out.

Dustin


----------



## hhildebrand

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> I think Kaplan stinks, the only book I liked was the Kaplan EE Referenced review.
> Also...
> 
> *Fundamentals of EE *(By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly. More than you'll care to know.
> 
> *NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide *
> 
> *Schaum's Basic EE *(or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4)
> 
> *Power Systems Analysis *(Grainger)
> 
> *Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems *(Wildi)
> 
> *Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery*
> 
> *NEC Code* for Code questions.
> 
> "*Public Lighting*" &amp; "*IESNA Illumination Handbook*" for lighting questions(there aren't too many).
> 
> I also used the MGI SmartPros EE PE Readiness. I'm not sure if they still sell it, but its pricey.
> 
> The IEEE PE Review DVDs are great, but also pricey. Stay away from the Dr. Blank videos, they're not good. Buy one and you'll see.
> 
> Good luck!



I passed the PE Power exam in April 08. Other than the IEEE PE review DVDs and Dr. Blank stuff (didn't use) I agree with everything Tech Junkie has listed. Great study material.


----------



## FairhopeEE

z06dustin said:


> Also, what are your thoughts on the Camara or Kaplan reference books? Has anyone used these and have something to share?
> Thanks!


Tried the Camara sample exam and the Kaplan reference, thought both were a waste of time and money.

For me, Stephen J. Chapman's machines and power distribution textbook was an excellent reference, as was my own bound notes. The NCEES Sample Exam was far and away the best source of practice problems, followed by Schaums and a few textbooks. I am happy to report that I did not need to purchase the sample exam for the new format 

Oh, and being able to find the information I needed quickly was the key for me during the actual exam.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## niurou

can't agree more, NCEES Sample Exam is the Electrical PE "Bible"!!!

I suggest everyone do it at least 3 times and try to understand every question in it.

Stephen J. Chapman's book is also great, easy to understand, sample problems are straightforward. it's written by a real Engineer, not those PHDs (Permanently Head Damaged), no offense here, PHD stuff is just too difficult for an average brain to understand.



FairhopeEE said:


> For me, Stephen J. Chapman's machines and power distribution textbook was an excellent reference, as was my own bound notes. The NCEES Sample Exam was far and away the best source of practice problems, followed by Schaums and a few textbooks. I am happy to report that I did not need to purchase the sample exam for the new format
> Oh, and being able to find the information I needed quickly was the key for me during the actual exam.
> 
> Good luck, my friend.


----------



## geotron

niurou said:


> can't agree more, NCEES Sample Exam is the Electrical PE "Bible"!!! I suggest everyone do it at least 3 times and try to understand every question in it.
> 
> Stephen J. Chapman's book is also great, easy to understand, sample problems are straightforward. it's written by a real Engineer, not those PHDs (Permanently Head Damaged), no offense here, PHD stuff is just too difficult for an average brain to understand.



Hi, I new here but could you be more specific on the Stephen J. Chapman's book. something i can google or go to amazon to buy. thanks.


----------



## niurou

geotron said:


> Hi, I new here but could you be more specific on the Stephen J. Chapman's book. something i can google or go to amazon to buy. thanks.


arty-smiley-048:

here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Machinery-and...tem180340201599


----------



## geotron

niurou said:


> arty-smiley-048: here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Electric-Machinery-and...tem180340201599



thanks for the link.


----------



## WWalker

I would also recommend:

IEEE Std 141-1993 (The Red Book - Power Distribution)

IEEE Std 242-2001 (The Buff Book - Protection and Coordination)

IEEE Std 399-1997 (The Brown Book - Power Systems Analysis)

I didn't bring them and I regret it.

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger) and Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi) are a MUST!



z06dustin said:


> Hey I'm just beginning to prepare for a 2009 PE Power Exam (relax... not the April one the October one), and I'm looking for some good study materials.
> So far, I figure I should buy the NCEES "Power Sample Questions and Solutions". Has anyone had any experience with:
> 
> Camara's problem book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineeri...5892&amp;sr=8-1
> 
> Camara's test book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineeri...6010&amp;sr=8-3
> 
> any of the Kaplan stuff?
> 
> http://www.kaplanaecengineering.com/kaplan...oduct_list.aspx
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on the Camara or Kaplan reference books? Has anyone used these and have something to share?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## jbachoua

WWalker said:


> I would also recommend:IEEE Std 141-1993 (The Red Book - Power Distribution)
> 
> IEEE Std 242-2001 (The Buff Book - Protection and Coordination)
> 
> IEEE Std 399-1997 (The Brown Book - Power Systems Analysis)
> 
> I didn't bring them and I regret it.
> 
> Power Systems Analysis (Grainger) and Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi) are a MUST!


Anyone want to sell any books they dont need anymore? Taking the exam in October...


----------



## KEG

jbachoua said:


> Anyone want to sell any books they dont need anymore? Taking the exam in October...


Power Systems Analysis – Grainger Stevenson - $30

NCEES Electrical PE Sample questions and solutions - $30

Practice problems for the Electrical Engineering Exam – 6th Ed. – Camara - $20

Schuam’s – Electric Power Systems - $10

Modern Industrial Electronics – 3rd Ed. – Maloney - $60

Electric Circuits – 4th Ed. Nillson - $60

Alternating Current Fundamentals – Duff/Kaufman - $15

American Electrician’s Handbook – 11th Edition – Croft/Summers - $60

all prices include shipping

email me if interested at [email protected]


----------



## geotron

Hi guys,

Does anyone know, besides the NCEES PE Power sample questions, what other study material is great with many sample questions for the new power format? I see alot of books being recommended buy not that much sample question materials. Thanks in advance.

P.S. Please provide link if possible.


----------



## FairhopeEE

geotron said:


> Does anyone know, besides the NCEES PE Power sample questions, what other study material is great with many sample questions for the new power format? I see alot of books being recommended buy not that much sample question materials.


That was my biggest complaint preparing for the exam under the older format; I bet I worked the problems in the NCEES book at least a dozen times. I found a few problems in textbooks that were actually prep for the FE, as well as a few decent problems in one or two Schaums Outlines.

Looking back, I think one of the most important things for me was having the "right" number and types of references and being familiar enough with them to be able to find the info I needed quickly. Another was knowing the calculator I was using well (the one I use at work daily was not allowed).

Good luck. Will this be your first crack at the PE?


----------



## geotron

yes it is. just trying to get all the materials i need, but i learn best doing problems. reading doesn't stick to my head, buy doing does. thanks for the advice anyways.


----------



## Dustin

Handbook of Electric Power Calculations by H. Wayne Beaty helped me pass the new Electrical Power exam. It has good problems on Symmetrical Components, CT selection, Lighting, Short Circuit computation, etc.

I also recommend finding a good resource on Variable Speed Drives, rectifiers, and inverters. I had info from a seminar I attended once.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE

What about the NESC (National Electric Safety Code)? Would those of you who took the new format EE Power PE say it's a necessary book to study/bring into the exam?


----------



## Timewalker

Dustin said:


> Handbook of Electric Power Calculations by H. Wayne Beaty helped me pass the new Electrical Power exam. It has good problems on Symmetrical Components, CT selection, Lighting, Short Circuit computation, etc.
> I also recommend finding a good resource on Variable Speed Drives, rectifiers, and inverters. I had info from a seminar I attended once.


Dustin et al, I found these references to be useful on variable speed drives, rectifiers and inverters:

:reading:

Practical Variable Speed Drives and Electronics by Malcomb Barnes

Electrical Variable Speed Drives by Michael Brumback

Best of Luck!


----------



## Gerbera

SparksFlying said:


> What about the NESC (National Electric Safety Code)? Would those of you who took the new format EE Power PE say it's a necessary book to study/bring into the exam?


I took my NESC book with me for the April 2009 Power exam, but did not have a need for it. Since it is in the Specs, I would go ahead and take it with me anyway if I were you.


----------



## cvh

I am preparing for the April exam. Any good books for sale ? Camara does not seem tobe ranked high by a lot of people.

Please PM [email protected]


----------



## knight1fox3

Hello All,

I was very glad to have found this engineering discussion board. It has a lot of useful information from engineers who have already passed the PE exam. I myself am scheduled to take the exam in April of 2010. I am an electrical engineer in the Nuclear division of a reputable material handling corporation. My primary design responsibilities focus around power distribution, PLC control, and variable frequency drive controls. That being said I will be taking the Electrical Power PE as it pertains directly to my employment field. In reading this thread among others (such as this thread), I have been gathering notes on what reference materials to obtain for studying and for the exam itself. Basically this is what I have read:

The following reference books are a MUST:

- Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Wildi

- Power Systems Analysis by Grainger/Stevenson

- NEC 2008 (which I already have and use on a daily basis)

- EC&amp;M's Electrical Calculations Handbook by Paschal

- Electrical Engineering Practice Problems for the Power, Electrical and Electronics, and Computer PE Exams (EEPP8), 8th Edition

The following reference books would be HELPFUL but not necessary:

- Electric Machinery and Power System Fundamentals by Chapman

- Practical Variable Speed Drives and Power Electronics by Barnes

- Electronic Variable Speed Drives by Brumbach

- PPI EERM (EXSPENSIVE! :angry: )

And I currently own the following:

- Electric Machinery by Kingsley/Fitzgerald/Umans

- Power Systems Analysis by Hadi Saadat

- Handbook of Electric Power Calculations by H. Wayne Beaty

I would like to get some further thoughts/suggestions on my assumptions above. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated and helpful. Also, if anyone has or knows of where I could find the above referenced material used, that would also be appreciated. I will be checking the local university libraries and also half.com. Thanks again.

Regards


----------



## cdcengineer

Brutal - PPI raised the price of the EPN4 Power package from $336.75 to 410.75. Hope you folks ordered before this price jump..


----------



## CLTEE49

cdcengineer said:


> Brutal - PPI raised the price of the EPN4 Power package from $336.75 to 410.75. Hope you folks ordered before this price jump..



Save 10% on PPI material with promotion code SEN1J

Since they keep spamming me with this crap I may as well post it here for everyone to use.


----------

